# Texas Cops: cavitiy search on roadside for littering



## Big Smoothy (Dec 19, 2012)

_Weird.  Bad.  Ought to be fired.  What more can ya say?  And they didn't even change gloves when the switched the cavity searches._ All because they smelled what they thought was....Marijuana.   And it's on video.

Artics below:


*Pulled over for littering, women given body cavity searches*

By Frank Heinz and Ken Kalthoff, NBCDFW.com

Two Irving, Texas, women are suing two Texas State Troopers and the director of the Department of Public Safety after they say they were* violated during roadside cavity searches in full view of the public and without probable cause.*

On July 13, while driving along state Highway 161, Angel Dobbs and her niece Ashley Dobbs were stopped for littering by Trooper David Ferrell. In the dashcam video released by the women and their attorney, Ferrell can be heard telling the women they would both be cited for littering for throwing cigarette butts out of the car.

Farrell then returned to his cruiser and, in the video, can be heard calling female trooper Kelley Helleson to the scene to search both women whom he said were acting weird.

While waiting for Helleson to arrive, Farrell asked Angel Dobbs to step out of the vehicle and began questioning her about marijuana use. In the video, the Trooper is heard telling Dobbs he smelled marijuana coming from the vehicle while asking her several times how much pot was in the car.

Farrell: How much marijuana is in that car? And don't lie to me.
Angel Dobbs: I don't smoke marijuana.
Farrell: OK, how much marijuana is in that car? That's my question.
Dobbs: I swear to God, I don't smoke marijuana.
Farrell: I'm not asking you if you smoke it.
Dobbs: I don't think there is any marijuana in that car.
Farrell: OK, when was the last time somebody smoked marijuana in that car?
Dobbs: I honestly don't know. It's my boyfriend's car. So, I just borrowed it.
Farrell: There's an odor of marijuana coming from the car and that's why I've got to talk to you further about it. Um, and the more upfront you are the better it's going to go for you. So, you're telling me there's no marijuana in that car?
Dobbs: To the best of my knowledge, no there is not.
Farrell: Is there anything hidden on your person?
Dobbs: On my person?
Farrell: On your person, in your shoes, in your underwear?
Dobbs: No. I feel like I'm being treated like a criminal right now. What's going on?
Farrell: I've got a female trooper up the road, she's going to come down here and we're just going to check a little bit more.

After Helleson arrived, she can be seen in the dashcam video putting on blue latex gloves to conduct a search of both women. According to the lawsuit, when Angel Dobbs asked about the gloves, Helleson "told her not to worry about that.

*In the lawsuit, Dobbs said the trooper conducted the cavity search on the roadside, illuminated by the police car's headlights, in full view of any passing motorists.*

"This has been an eye-opening experience for me. I've never been pulled over, never searched like this. I was totally violated over there a few minutes ago... this is so embarrassing to me," Angel Dobbs said on the video.

"I've never been so humiliated or so violated or felt so molested in my entire life," Angel Dobbs told NBC 5.

Dobbs said she never gave consent for the trooper to "frisk, pat-down, search, or otherwise touch her" and that she never gave consent for Farrell to search her vehicle --* which he can be seen doing in the dashcam video while the cavity search was under way.*
Dobbs said she was powerless to stop it. "What are you going to say? What's going to happen to you if you challenge that authority?" she said.

With the cavity search concluded, Farrell then asked Dobbs about prescription medications found in the car. Dobbs said they were for her thyroid and for migraines. According to the lawsuit, Dobbs also suffers from a medical condition that was irritated by the search.


Meanwhile, Helleson can then be seen performing the same cavity search on Dobbs' niece, Ashley.

"It's because somebody is a daily smoker in that car. OK, you can attribute it to that," Farrell can be heard saying on the recording.

*The lawsuit further alleges that Helleson performed searches on both women, touching both their anus and vaginas, without changing the latex gloves between searches.*

Pulled over for littering, women given body cavity searches - U.S. News


----------



## LAM (Dec 19, 2012)

that cop is 100X more dangerous than the weed that she didn't have is.....


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2012)

..............Legalize Weed


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

Cop Block | Reporting Police Abuse, Brutality, and Corruption


*Police Detective Rapes Woman, Gets a Few Years of Probation*

Posted on December 13, 2012.


Philip Emanuele, a former Eatontown detective accepted a plea agreement in connection with his rape of an informant. His victim, a 24-year-old woman, explained to the court in graphic detail of how Emanuele used the threat of prison for a theft charge she had pending to coerce her into performing oral sex on him. When she refused, he raped her. She even turned in semen-stained jeans as evidence. Emanuele acknowledged what he had done in open court, and was sentenced to 5 years of probation for criminal coercion, and 3 years of probation for tampering with evidence. (More here).
I don?t know of any other men, perhaps aside from police officers, who get a few years of probation after admitting to rape in open court. Do you? Even though Emanuele cried in court and acknowledged his behavior, he nevertheless continues to bask in the adoration of his family and other mentally deficient police-worshippers. Judge Thomas Scully who sentenced him observed that Emanuele was ?fortunate,? because of the incredible support he had from his friends, family and wife after, Scully said, he broke their hearts with his selfish actions.
What is it about police that makes them immune to moral judgment?
Emanuele is only one such example of this. When police violate the law, or even commit heinous crimes, they are sheltered, and indeed showered, with support from their friends, family, and the general public. Judges often grant them lighter sentences, in consideration of their past ?service.? The public rationalizes that their jobs are difficult, and that they deserve some kind of special break.
When the legal system dares hold them to the same law they enforce upon everyone else, they become violent. For instance, when 16 officers were convicted of a ticket-fixing scheme, hundreds of off-duty police officers protested in their defense, insisting that police officers have a right to exempt themselves from the very law they swear to uphold, and which they violently force upon everyone else. In the course of their protest, they pummeled journalists and blocked the media from courthouse access (more here). And of course, there was no SWAT team in riot gear with tear gas and guns to stop them.
When ordinary rapists, murderers, and thieves commit transgressions, no one jumps to point out that this particular rapist/murderer in fact was a very good person in the past 10 years of their life, that they regularly volunteered at nursing homes and animal shelters, or donated to charity. Rather, they are duly judged for the crimes they commit.
But they keep us safe! They save lives!
Actually, they don?t. Actually, police are more likely to rape and kill than the average person (more here). You are also 8 times more likely to be killed by a cop, than to die in a terrorist attack (more here).
But let?s just assume that police do what people claim they do, and that they are truly worthy of all the cock-sucking Americans bestow upon them. Let us assume that they are constantly saving lives and doing good in the world. Who cares? If they murdered someone, they murdered someone. If they raped someone, they raped someone. How the does the fact that you were nice in the past make up for the fact that you are a murderer or a rapist?
Last time I checked, ER doctors cannot go murder someone, then go, ?yo, your honor, I dedicated my life to saving people?s lives, so like, could I just get a couple years of probation for raping this chick?? It doesn?t work that way. And it shouldn?t.
People who drive ambulances, and doctors, who literally save lives, do not receive the same kind of leniency police do. When they murder, they are rightly punished for murder. When they rape, they are rightly punished for rape. It is a special breed of idiots who think police belong to some kind of demi-god category wherein they are not, and should not be subject to the same moral standards as everyone else in society.


Cop Block | Reporting Police Abuse, Brutality, and Corruption


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

*Police Are Spying on Prescription Usage and Stealing From Homes*

Posted on December 13, 2012.


*This article, originally posted at Courthouse News Service, was submitted by Joe.*
SALT LAKE CITY ? A city cop used Utah?s prescription drug database to visit a couple?s home for so-called ?pill checks? and steal their pain drugs, hoping ?they would be too dumb to notice the pills were missing,? the couple claim in court.
Candy Holmes and Russell Smithe, a married couple, sued Utah, Vernal City, and Vernal City police Officer Ben Murray, in Federal Court.
They claim Murray entered and searched their home based on information he got from ?a computer database that records and tracks the prescription drug history of all Utah citizens.?
?From January 2011 through August 2011 in at least 30 separate incidents, Vernal City Police Officer Ben Murray, in his capacity as police officer and under color and authority of law, used the prescription drug database to gain personal information about each plaintiff,? the complaint states.
Murray called each visit a ?pill check? and forced the plaintiffs to show and dump their medications, they say.
?Officer Murray appeared at the plaintiffs home in his police car, attire, armed with his service weapon and displaying his badge. Officer Murray obtained unlawful access to the plaintiffs? home. Officer Murray told the plaintiffs that he had come to their home ?on police business? in order to conduct a ?pill check? i.e. an official police inventory of the plaintiffs? prescription pain medication. While in their home he discussed their specific medications and conditions with them thereby demonstrating that he was in fact privy to this private information and therefore authorized by the ?government? to know their personal business.
?Once in the plaintiffs? home, Officer Murray illegally detained the plaintiffs via his overt show of police force, including display of his badge, weapon, and his clear statement of official police business in conjunction with the threat of arrest for non-compliance.
?While unlawfully detaining the plaintiffs, Officer Murray interviewed the plaintiffs regarding their prescriptions and other personal business. Officer Murray required that the plaintiffs produce all of the prescription pain medication in their home, knowing exactly what they had, how much they had and when they got it via the state database. He told the plaintiffs that he knew they had recently filled a prescription and that he knew how many pills they should have. Officer Murray forced the plaintiffs to dump their pill bottles out and then he counted their pills. While he counted the pills, he distracted the plaintiffs with interrogation and surreptitiously stole part of their medication by slipping pills into his pockets.?
The complaint continues: ?Officer Murray personally knew the plaintiffs. He knew they are part of a vulnerable segment of the community. He knew that the plaintiffs are disadvantaged, have a criminal history, mental health issues, poverty, lack of education and lack of status. Officer Murray knew that the plaintiffs? life situations, mental capacities, and weaknesses would make them especially vulnerable targets to an officer of the law. He assessed the plaintiffs and knew that they would be unlikely to question him or to figure out that his actions against him were unlawful. He hoped that they would be too dumb to notice the pills were missing. He counted on the fact that they would be too scared to stop him from coming into their home and stealing their medication because of his status in law enforcement.?
The plaintiffs call the whole fiasco ?egregious misconduct,? and say the database should be protected against unnecessary viewing.
?Beyond agency access, the state of Utah does not safeguard personal prescription information from unlawful access or dissemination by the database users it knows about. This allows law enforcement officers and other government agencies, inter alia, free and open access to learn the names, addresses, types of drugs, dates drugs reach the hands of individuals, corresponding treatments, and underlying conditions of the public at large.?
The state and local government thereby enables corrupt officers ?to plan, conspire, to steal/convert these drugs to their own use, under color of law,? the complaint states.
?This database ought to be protected against unnecessary viewing for the protection of the citizens of the state of Utah.?
Vernal, pop. 9,100, is near the Utah-Colorado border, 175 miles east of Salt Lake City.
Murray was arrested in August on suspicion of two counts of burglary, and fired, according to ABC 4 News in Salt Lake City.
ABC reported that the plaintiffs in this case ?set up their own sting operation with a $2 camera they purchased at a thrift store,? and used to photograph Murray in their home.
The plaintiffs seek punitive damages for illegal search, seizure and detention, and failure to supervise or train.
Police Are Spying on Prescription Usage and Stealing From Homes | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

*Sanger Police Officers Shoot and Kill an Unarmed Suicidal Marine Corps Vet*

Posted on December 13, 2012.
On June 15, 2012 my brother Charlie Salinas was gunned down like a dog by officers of the Sanger Police Department and Fresno County Sheriffs Department. He was depressed, drunk, and suicidal. He made a 911 call saying he wanted to die. Sanger Police Department obliged him. They surrounded him, and opened fire shooting at least 30 times, even shooting him as he lay on the ground dying. There were many witnesses, even video of the shooting that contradicts what the police state happened. They state that my brother charged at them, that he threatened them with a weapon, that they were in fear for themselves and the public. The video shows my brother standing with his hands up and open, stumbling as he began to comply with officers orders to come out and get on the ground. As he stumbles you hear the officers open fire. My family is devastated. Charlie was not given the consideration a dog gets. My brother was executed. Cops are out of control in this country; in the six months since Charlies death, there have been many, many instances of excessive force, and officer-involved shootings of unarmed individuals. Yet, investigations go nowhere because they are investigating themselves. How can they get away with this?
Sanger Police Officers Shoot and Kill an Unarmed Suicidal Marine Corps Vet | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

*Milwaukee Cop Who Punched Handcuffed Woman in Face Reinstated*

Posted on December 09, 2012.


*The following, originally posted at Reason.comon December 6, 2012, was submitted by Joe.*
Milwaukee Cop Richard Schoen was fired in May of this year after his superiors saw a dashboard-camera video that shows Schoen climbing into the backseat of his cruiser to repeatedly punch a handcuffed woman in the face. He?s now getting his job back despite the objections of Milwaukee?s police chief and mayor.
According to a FOX 6 story published upon the video?s release, Schoen arrested Jeanine Tracy for being ?argumentative and us[ing] profanity? during a traffic stop. While in the backseat of the police cruiser, she yelled and stomped her leg, complaining that it hurt.
Upon arriving at the station, Schoen tried to pull Tracy out of the backseat of his cruiser by her shirt. When Tracy refused to move, Schoen went around to the other side of the car, climbed into the backseat, and began punching Tracy in the face. Schoen then dragged her out of the backseat of his cruiser by her hair. All of this was captured by Schoen?s dash cam. (What was not captured, the department says, is Schoen kneeing Tracy in the stomach after getting her out of the car.)

[video=youtube;3WRLjRLGZD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3WRLjRLGZD8[/video]


Department higher-ups wasted no time firing Schoen for his behavior.
?The evidence was very strong and there was no reason to delay,? Milwaukee Police Chief Ed Flynn told FOX 6 in May. ?We took appropriate action, and now it will be in the hands of the review authorities.?
Ah yes, ?review authorities.? Wisconsin, like almost every state in the country, has a special bill of rights for cops (read more about Police Bill of Rights here). One of the privileges it ?provides? officers is a mandatory review of their termination; in this case, by Milwaukee?s Fire and Police Commission. And do you know what that review concluded? That Schoen gets his job back.
http://www.copblock.org/24670/milwaukee-cop-who-punched-handcuffed-woman-in-face-reinstated-thanks-to-police-bill-of-rights/


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]Another Example of Cops Getting Away With Murder[/h]Posted on December 07, 2012.


*The following article was originally posted atLATimesBlogs on November 30, 2012 and submitted to CopBlock.org by Chris Cejka.*
A hearing Friday on whether to dismiss criminal charges against three former Fullerton police officers in the beating/death of a mentally ill homeless man was postponed at the request of defense attorneys.
Kelly Thomas was beaten violently at a downtown Fullerton bus depot last year. His father, Ron Thomas, appeared in court Friday to protest the delay.
?We?ve allowed them opportunity after opportunity and continuances all along,? he said after the hearing. ?We want this to move forward.?
The defense has filed a 100-page motion to dismiss charges against the former officers, saying the men acted within their authority when Thomas was beaten in July 2011, said John Barnett, a defense attorney on the case. The prosecution, in turn, filed a 120-page response.
Thomas? death resulted in charges being filed against two veteran on-duty police officers, a rarity in Orange County.  Last September, former Fullerton police Officer Manuel Ramos was charged with second-degree murder and involuntary manslaughter, and then-Cpl. Jay Cicinelli was charged with involuntary manslaughter and excessive use of force.
In September, a grand jury indicted a third officer, Joseph Wolfe, on charges of involuntary manslaughter and excessive use of force.
All three have pleaded not guilty. *The next hearing is scheduled for Jan. 18.*
Thomas, a familiar figure on the streets in Fullerton?s downtown, was beaten and smacked with the butt of a stun gun in a violent confrontation that was captured on videotape. The audio that accompanied the video, which has been shown in court, captures Thomas screaming for the officers to stop and calling out for his father to help him.
Ramos received the most severe charges because prosecutors contend that he escalated the encounter by threatening Thomas, slipping on gloves as he towered over the man and telling him that he was going to beat him.
Barnett, who is Ramos? attorney, said that the officer acted within discretion.
?That acts that officer Ramos did were lawful and necessary under the circumstances,? he said after the hearing Friday.
Another Example of Cops Getting Away With Murder | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

*NYPD Narcotics Detective Admits Cops Regularly Plant Drugs On Perps*

Posted on December 06, 2012.


The following was originally posted on October 13, 2012 at Gothamist.com.
A former NYPD Detective testified last week that he regularly saw police plant drugs on innocent people as a way to meet arrest quotas. Ex-Detective Stephen Anderson, who worked in the Queens and Brooklyn South narcotics divisions, was called to testify in the trial of Brooklyn South narcotics Detective Jason Arbeeny, who has been charged with falsifying public documents and business records. Mister Anderson?s testimony was intended to reveal that, as the Daily News puts it, cop corruption wasn?t limited to a single squad. In fact, it?s pretty widespread!
Anderson was busted for helping plant cocaine, a practice known as ?flaking,? on four men in a Queens bar in 2008. He testified yesterday that he did it to help out fellow officer Henry Tavarez, whose ?buy-and-bust? arrests had been low. ?I had decided to give him [Tavarez] the drugs to help him out so that he could say he had a buy,? Anderson testified in Brooklyn Supreme Court. Anderson avoided jail time by pleading guilty and agreeing to testify against other officers swept up in the corruption bust. (The two men that got flaked received a $300,000 settlement from the city.)
The corruption I observed? was something I was seeing a lot of, whether it was from supervisors or undercovers and even investigators,? Anderson testified, according to the Post. Asked by Justice Gustin Reichbach how he felt about setting up innocent men, Anderson replied, ?It?s almost like you have no emotion with it, that they attach the bodies to it, they?re going to be out of jail tomorrow anyway; nothing is going to happen to them anyway.? And don?t worry about Mister Anderson; because of his plea deal, he?ll be out of prison in a couple of years anyway.
Reacting to Anderson?s testimony, Gabriel Sayegh of the Drug Policy Alliance says, ?One of the consequences of the war on drugs is that police officers are pressured to make large numbers of arrests, and it?s easy for some of the less honest cops to plant evidence on innocent people. The drug war inevitably leads to crooked policing ? and quotas further incentivize such practices.?
NYPD Narcotics Detective Admits Cops Regularly Plant Drugs On Perps | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]Former Head of Contra Costa Vice Squad to Plead Guilty in Police Corruption Scandal[/h]Posted on December 07, 2012.


*The following was shared atMercuryNews.com on December 3, 2012.*
OAKLAND ? The disgraced former head of a Contra Costa County vice squad intends to appear in federal court Wednesday and admit that he stole methamphetamine and marijuana from evidence lockers as part of a moneymaking scheme.
Norman Wielsch, 51, of Antioch, will change his plea to guilty in exchange for a break in his prison sentence, according to documents filed in U.S. District Court in Oakland on Monday.
Wielsch was commander of the Contra Costa Narcotics Enforcement Team (CNET) when, in February 2011, he and former Concord private investigator Christopher Butler were caught on tape making a drug deal and arrested by undercover Department of Justice agents.
CNET was suspended indefinitely, and the subsequent police-corruption probe led to the arrests and prosecutions of two other Contra Costa County law enforcement officers.
Wielsch is charged with conspiring to sell methamphetamine and marijuana, robbing prostitutes and making false arrests. The charges in his 11-count felony indictment call for a maximum sentence of life in prison.
The sentence Wielsch receives after changing his plea Wednesday will be at a judge?s discretion.
The sentencing guideline calls for 14 to 17.5 years. Wielsch?s attorney Michael Cardoza said his client will plead to five counts, including one count of conspiracy to distribute marijuana and methamphetamine, one count of theft from programs receiving government funds, two counts of conspiracy against civil rights, and a single count of robbery.
As part of the plea deal, Cardoza cannot argue for anything less than 10 years.
?After going over all the evidence, after negotiating with the federal government?Mr. Wielsch decided it?s in his own best interest and his family?s best interests to enter a guilty plea and let a judge decide what his fate will be.?
Butler, 51, of Concord took a plea deal in September and was sentenced to eight years. Louis Lombardi, 40, a former CNET agent and San Ramon officer, pleaded guilty to stealing drugs and cash and was sentenced in January to three years in prison.
Former Danville officer Stephen Tanabe, 48, is awaiting trial on charges that he conspired with Butler to set up men for drunken-driving arrests on behalf of clients of Butler?s private-investigation firm.
Cardoza said the charges to which Wielsch is pleading guilty reflect the crimes he has admitted to since his arrest.
?Mr. Wielsch admitted his culpability on that day. He was one of the only people arrested who admitted right from the beginning his involvement.
?He knows he?s going to be sentenced to federal prison. The question is now, for how long.?
Former Head of Contra Costa Vice Squad to Plead Guilty in Police Corruption Scandal | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

*Cops Conspiring to Cover Up Their Rear Ending of a Civilian ? Caught on Camera*

Posted on December 06, 2012.


_The following story, posted at LiveLeak.com, was submitted by Gordon Freeman who says, ?Two cops were heard engaging in a conspiracy to cover up the rear end accident caused by the patrol car. After all, it?s only a civilian they hit. The whole conspiracy was caught on dash cam of the patrol car.?_
After a Hollywood police officer rear-ended a car in February and then arrested the driver on drunken driving charges, he and other officers talked about doctoring the report?it said a jumpy cat created a distraction?to cover up the crash.
The exchange was recorded by a dashboard camera in one of the patrol cars. The officers apparently didn?t realize it was on.
?I don?t want to make things up ever, because it?s wrong, but if I need to bend it a little bit to protect a cop, I?m gonna,? one of the officers can be heard saying.
?We?ll do a little Walt Disney to protect the cop because it wouldn?t have mattered because she is drunk anyway.?
Alexandra Gabriela Torrensvilas, 23, of Hollywood, ended up charged with four counts of drunken driving and cited for improper lane change.
On Tuesday, Hollywood police officials placed Officer Dewey Pressley, 42, Officer Joel Francisco, 36, Sgt. Andrew Diaz, 39; and civilian Community Service Officer Karim Thomas, age unavailable; on administrative duty pending an internal affairs investigation and a review by the Broward State Attorney?s Office, said spokesman Lt. Scott Pardon.
Francisco was driving the car in the crash; Pressley wrote the report and made the arrest.
Pressley?s report detailing the Feb. 17 midnight crash in the 2800 block of Sheridan Street said ?a large gray stray cat? that had been sitting on Torrensvila?s lap jumped out of her car window and distracted her, causing her to veer into Francisco?s lane, where she abruptly braked, and he hit her.
?I will do the narrative for you,? one of the officers says on the tape. ?I know how I am going to word this, the cat gets him off the hook.?
Torrensvilas? attorney, Larry Meltzer, said this is a disturbing ?abuse of power.?
?Actually seeing it transpire on video in front of you, it really kind of sickens you,? he said.
?It?s really nauseating to sit there and watch your client?s rights go out the window.?
Torrensvilas? four DUI charges carry a maximum penalty of nearly three years in jail, Meltzer said.
He declined to say what will become of her case: ?In my opinion, as of this time, it?s being handled appropriately.?
A spokesman for the Broward State Attorney?s Office declined to comment on the case or how it will proceed.
Pressley, a 21-year veteran with the agency, wrote that when Francisco approached Torrensvilas? car after the crash, she blurted: ?It just jumped out.?
The ?it? was ?a large, gray stray cat? that had been sitting on her lap while she drove, the report said.
Francisco, who has been with the agency for nearly 11 years, smelled ?a strong odor of an alcoholic beverage.?
Public Defender Howard Finkelstein on Tuesday sent a letter to Hollywood Police Chief Chadwick Wagner calling for answers and accountability.
?Not only did these officers make a conscious decision to shift the blame to this young woman, but they made a concerted effort to write a narrative to fit ?their facts,? ? Finkelstein wrote.
He said his office has at least 27 pending cases in which these four officers are listed as material state witnesses.
Pardon, the police department?s spokesman, declined to respond to the allegations. ?We?ll see where the investigation goes,? he said.

http://www.copblock.org/24419/cops-conspiring-to-cover-up-their-rear-ending-of-a-civilian/


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

*Dog Shot in Head by Police Officer While Tied Up on Owner?s Property*

Posted on December 05, 2012.


_*O*n November 19, 2012, The Leaf Chroniclereported the following._
Clarksville, Tennessee? A Clarksville woman?s dog was shot in the head off Maple Street on Saturday, while police were searching for a 13-year-old runaway boy.
Around 4:30 p.m., Judy Allen said she was in her kitchen ?playing around on the computer? when she heard a gunshot outside.
Allen said she looked out her kitchen window and saw the family?s dog lying on the ground in a pool of blood in her backyard. She said she saw a police officer and remembers screaming, ?What happened??
A neighbor came running inside and told Allen that the officer had shot Bonnie, the family?s 5-year-old Australian Cattle Dog American Pit, according to Allen.
Ricky, Allen?s 14-year-old son, said he was across the street when he heard a gunshot. ?When I heard the gunshot I came running back towards my house,? he said.
Allen said her neighbors and her 6-year-old son were all sitting around outside and witnessed the incident. Her neighbors made statements with the police.
?A lot of people were outside when Bonnie was shot,? said neighbor Hugh Whited. ?There were woman and children everywhere. What if a bullet hit them??
When Allen ran outside, she said the police officer said he was sorry and immediately called his sergeant.
Police currently have no comments on the matter and said the incident is an ongoing internal investigation.
Allen is still unsure what happened. She said Bonnie was on a chain and clearly within her property.
?I don?t know what Bonnie did,? Allen said. ?Patrol cops have come up and petted Bonnie before.?
Bonnie, also known as ?Boo Boo,? was well-liked throughout the neighborhood and known as a friendly dog that wouldn?t hurt anyone.
?I let my one-year-old run around with that dog,? said Beth Ann Smith, a next-door neighbor of Allen. ?Out of all my time living here I?ve only heard the dog bark once.?
Bonnie was not only a family member of the Allen?s, but also to the rest of the neighborhood.
?My grandchildren played with Bonnie every day,? said neighbor Hugh Whited. ?The whole neighborhood loved her.?
Allen and her neighbors said they feel scared because the local neighborhood children play outside everyday.
?It?s hard to feel like my kids are safe,? Allen said. ?The kids all play outside in the area where Bonnie was shot.?
Allen is seeing a therapist because of the traumatic incident and she said the image still haunts her.
?I still see her laying there with a hole in her head,? she said through tears. ?It?s emotional scarring, that?s what it is. It?s just like feeling the loss of a child.?
Dog Shot in Head by Police Officer While Tied Up on Owner's Property | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]Sheriff?s Deputy Resigns After Incident Involving Erotic Masseuse[/h]Posted on December 02, 2012.


WHAS11.com | Posted on November 21, 2012
 A deputy with the Oldham County Sheriff?s Office has resigned after an incident involving an erotic masseuse at his home in early November.
The Oldham Era reports William Schulte hired that masseuse to come to his home November 4th. According to the police report, he solicited sex from the masseuse and stole her cell phone when she refused.
The woman allegedly went through Schulte?s belongings to find her phone, but couldn?t find it. The masseuse then went outside to get help from her driver; the Oldham Era reports the police report said the deputy walked to the door with a gun and told the man the leave.
Police contacted the people the deputy claimed stole her phone, but all of them denied the allegations. Police eventually found the woman?s phone in his backyard.
Schutle worked at a Louisville Metro Police Officer prior to his job in Oldham County.
In a 911 tape obtained by WHAS11 News, the woman states Schulte had a weapon and asked for people to help her.
No charges have been filed and Schulte denied any wrongdoing, but he resigned to ?resolve personal issues.?
Sheriff's Deputy Resigns After Incident Involving Erotic Masseuse | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]AJ Huntsman Steals Jewlery & Cash Off Driver Killed in Crash[/h]Posted on December 01, 2012.
_The video and text below were originally published at nbcconnecticut.com on 2012.11.30._
_When reading it ask yourself ? is this really such an isolated incident as is claimed? Huntsman and his colleagues are involved daily in the shaking-down of people. Just because they don?t always strip dead bodies of property doesn?t lessen the fact that their entire outfit is funded via coercion._
_We can do better. Expose yourself to alternatives: Knowledge | Cop Block_
_???????
_

A 43-year-old state trooper has been charged with larceny, accused of stealing jewelry and cash from the victim of a fatal motorcycle crash on Route 15 in Fairfield on Sept. 22.


_AJ Huntsman_​Trooper Aaron Huntsman, an 18-year veteran of the department, has been suspended from the department, according to state police.
John Scalesse, 49, of Orange, president of JAS Masonry, died from injuries sustained in the crash.
Police began investigating when the Scalesse?s family determined that jewelry, clothing and cash were missing, state police said.
The Connecticut Post is reporting that Huntsman is accused of stealing $3,000 in cash and a gold chain from the victim?s body.
Scalesse?s family obtained his clothes from the hospital, but were not able to find jewelry.
As State Police investigated, they determined that no jewelry was logged into evidence and found the jewelry and a large amount of cash in the trooper?s police cruiser, police said.
Police obtained an arrest warrant on Wednesday charging Huntsman with two counts of third-degree larceny, interfering with police and tampering with or fabricating physical evidence.
Police arrested Huntsman on Thursday.
He was released after posting a $5,000 bond and will be arraigned in Superior Court GA #2 Bridgeport on Dec. 10.
According to the state Web site, Huntsman?s state police salary is $80,000 and he made almost $112,000 in 2011.
NBC Connecticut went to Huntsman?s Fairfield home for comment but no one came to the door.
AJ Huntsman Steals Jewlery & Cash Off Driver Killed in Crash | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]LCSO Deputy Lied About Stealing Due to Fear of Being Labeled a Thief[/h]Posted on November 29, 2012.


The following was posted on November 15, 2012 at NBC-2.
Fort Myers - A Lee County Sheriff?s deputy was fired Monday after an internal investigation revealed he had stolen merchandise from a Publix store while in uniform in July.
On July 17th, the Publix store manager informed a detective who had come to the store seeking surveillance video for a different case, that a Loss Prevention Officer had seen an unknown deputy remove and conceal merchandise and leave the store without paying several days prior.
The detective met with the Loss Prevention Officer, who relayed what she saw and provided a copy of the surveillance video to identify the unknown deputy.
The deputy was identified as Deputy Andrew Sargis on July 19th.
On September 3rd, a criminal interview was conducted with Sargis. He stated several times that he did not recall going to the Publix store at 15880 Summerlin Road on July 15th.
He was also asked whether it was possible to accidentally select merchandise, walk around the store, and place the merchandise in his pocket and exit the store without paying for it. Sargis replied, ?There shouldn?t be, no.?
Sargis agreed to take a polygraph examination, which was implemented on September 7th.
During the examination, Sargis said that he had entered the store with intentions to find a dessert and pick up a weekly ad paper for his wife.
Sargis stated that while in the store, he obtained two packages of razor blades and walked around the store with the items in his hands. While walking around, he realized he didn?t have his wallet, placed the items on a shelf and left the store.
Sargis was asked whether he was certain he didn?t walk out with any razors, to which he replied, ?I am 110 percent certain, yes. I did not walk out with any razors. If I would have walked out with any razors and realized I had them, I would have walked back in and said look, I didn?t mean to walk out with these.?
During the polygraph, Sargis was asked three questions. The results indicated deception.
When he was confronted with the results, Sargis then told the lieutenant that he had put the merchandise in his pocket and left the store accidentally. When he got home, he realized he had taken the razors but was too embarassed to return to the store to pay for them. He also suggested that some personal issues may have contributed to his poor judgement.
Detectives later learned Sargis returned to the Publix store after the polygraph exam and paid for the stolen razors.
On October 1st, Sargis met with members of the LCSO Professional Standards Division to review the investigation.
During the review, Sargis said he lied about stealing the razors because ?I was scared on being labeled a thief.?
Deputy Dargis agreed he violated LCSO Policy for Untruthfulness and Conduct Unbecoming.
His termination from the Lee County Sheriff?s Office went into effect on Monday.
LCSO Deputy Lied About Stealing Due to Fear of Being Labeled a Thief | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]San Francisco Deputy Sheriff Faces Six Misdemeanor Charges[/h]Posted on November 30, 2012.


_The following was shared November 20, 2012 atSFGate.com._
A San Francisco deputy sheriff is facing a host of misdemeanor charges stemming from an off-duty incident last month when she ? accompanied by two friends ? allegedly forced her way into a man?s home, brandished a pistol and threatened him.
Deputy Manconia Tamika Green, 36, was arrested Oct. 3 after San Francisco police responded to the 3500 block of San Bruno Avenue where the incident took place.
According to police, Green was one of three people who entered the home of a 55-year-old man on San Bruno Avenue after an argument over some work he had been hired to do for a friend of Green.
Green?s attorney, Harry Stern, later identified that friend as Green?s sister.
Police investigators said Green, who was off-duty, brandished a gun and threatened the victim, while one of her companions knocked down a woman in the man?s home.
Police arrived on scene around 5 p.m. after receiving reports of a person with a firearm and arrested Green on suspicion of misdemeanor brandishing a weapon and felony conspiracy and making criminal threats.
One of her friends, Shalah Sheliah Lavon Johnson, 32, was also arrested on suspicion of felony criminal threats and felony conspiracy, while Green?s sister, who police declined to identify, was detained and released.
Green posted $60,000 bail early the next day. She pleaded not guilty at her arraignment last month, said Alex Bastian, a spokesman for the district attorney.
Stern, Green?s attorney, said Tuesday that his client is innocent. He said the alleged victims became aggressive and that Green identified herself as a deputy sheriff ?in hopes of calming things down.?
?Deputy Green was trying to help out her sister, who had a disagreement with the other party,? he said. ?The other side tried to sic a vicious dog and hit her with a golf club. She didn?t pull any weapons, use any weapons or anything like that.?
Stern said Green was carrying a gun, which as a deputy sheriff, she has a right to do while off duty.
During a pretrial conference Tuesday, Assistant District Attorney Laura Claster said she wanted to either reach a plea deal with Green or set a trial date when Green is back in court on Dec. 4.
Susan Fahey, a spokeswoman for the Sheriff?s Department, said Green is back at work in the field services division where she has been assigned to administrative duties as per department policy.
Fahey said employees of the Sheriff?s Department who are under investigation for misdemeanor crimes are usually reassigned to administrative duties.
San Francisco Deputy Sheriff Faces Six Misdemeanor Charges | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]Otto Zehm Beating: Officer Karl F. Thompson Jr. Sentenced In Death Of Man With Mental Disabilities[/h]Posted on November 20, 2012.


A former police officer murdered a citizen and only received four years in prison.
As reported by the Huffington Post, in Spokane, Washingtona police officer was sentenced to more than four years in prison for using excessive force against a mentally disabled janitor who died after being erroneously suspected of stealing money from an ATM.
Officer Karl F. Thompson Jr., 65, was sentenced by U.S. District Court Judge Fred Van Sickle to four years and three months for his role in the 2006 death of Otto Zehm.
Van Sickle said he hoped the sentence would begin to bring closure to Zehm?s family and to the Spokane community, which has been at odds with the police department as a result of this case and others.
?This had a significant impact on the community and how it viewed its police department,? Van Sickle said.
Van Sickle also ordered that Thompson be taken into custody immediately, over the objections of defense lawyers, who wanted him to remain free while the verdict is appealed.
Thompson was convicted last year by a federal jury of violating Zehm?s civil rights by using excessive force and then lying to investigators in the case.
Six years ago, Zehm was beaten and stunned by Thompson in a convenience store. He was hog-tied and sat on by other officers until he passed out. The 36-year-old died two days later without regaining consciousness.
Zehm had committed no crime.
Defense attorney Carl Oreskovich argued for a sentence of zero to 16 months, saying there was no evidence presented that the actions of Thompson led directly to Zehm?s death.
Thompson addressed the court, apologizing to Zehm?s mother. ?I did not intend to harm Mr. Zehm that night, and did not act in malice,? he said. ?I have dedicated my life to protection of the public.?
Thompson is a Vietnam veteran and a decorated 40-year veteran of law enforcement in Los Angeles, northern Idaho and Spokane, Oreskovich said. ?This man before you is not a villain,? Oreskovich told the judge.
But federal prosecutors noted that Thompson attacked Zehm without warning, and struck him repeatedly with a 30-inch baton and also stunned him.
?There were seven baton strikes in less than eight seconds,? said Tim Durkin, an assistant U.S. attorney. ?There is compelling medical evidence in this case that Mr. Zehm sustained serious bodily injury.?
Prosecutors sought a sentence of nine to 11 years because of the seriousness of the attack on Zehm, and its impact on the community.
?When officers abuse their power and lie to cover it up, it fundamentally undermines? their position of trust in the community, said Victor Boutros, a Justice Department attorney who helped prosecute the case.
On March 18, 2006, police received a report that a man matching Zehm?s description might have stolen money from people at an ATM. Surveillance video showed that Thompson found Zehm inside a convenience store and immediately struck him repeatedly with a baton and shocked him with a stun gun.
Other officers arrived and hogtied Zehm, put a rubber mask over his mouth, and sat on him. It was later determined that he had not committed any crime.
His last words were: ?All I wanted was a Snickers bar,? according to trial testimony.
Anger boiled in the community over the death, but the Spokane County prosecutor?s office declined to bring charges against any officers. Amid demands for justice, federal prosecutors eventually charged Thompson with violating Zehm?s civil rights through use of excessive force and then lying to investigators.
Prosecutors also alleged the case involved an extensive cover-up by police. That investigation is ongoing.
Boutros said it was important to remember that Zehm, a mentally ill janitor, had committed no crime.
?He was just going in as he always did to buy his soda and his candy,? Boutros said. Thompson?s actions warranted prison time, he said.
?A badge cannot equate to a free pass,? Boutros said.
http://www.copblock.org/23818/otto-...ced-in-death-of-man-with-mental-disabilities/


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]Albuquerque Police Officer Arrested[/h]Posted on December 19, 2012.


_The following was submitted by *Valentin Lucero*._
Unfortunately, it looks as though Albuquerque Police Department in New Mexico is in the news again. This time, one of Albuquerque Police officers was arrested for possession of stolen property in excess of $500.00. Officer Daniel Burge is a seven year veteran of the Albuquerque Police Department. He has been on leave since the beginning of December pending the outcome of an investigation. The investigation stems from the home of another officer being burglarized back in January.
Police received a tip that Officer Burge was involved and had a TV that was stolen from the home. They could not prove that the TV in question was the one that was stolen since the serial number had been scratched off, until the original owner remembered that it had identifying scratch marks on the side. The marks matched and Officer Burge was arrested. The investigation is still ongoing and more arrests could be made in the days to come.
Albuquerque Police Officer Arrested | Cop Block


----------



## Swiper (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=2]This Week?s Corrupt Cops Stories[/h]Posted on December 19, 2012.
Another Border Patrol agent goes bad, an Orlando cop power trips his way to trouble, a former Texas cop has problems with sticky fingers, and the Philadelphia dope squad has made a real mess for prosecutors. Let?s get to it:
In Yuma, Arizona, a US Border Patrol officer was arrested last Sunday after
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 authorities said he used his official vehicle to smuggle drugs across the border while on duty. Aaron Anaya allegedly stopped along the border, then loaded up several bundles of marijuana that had been dropped over the fence from Mexico, according to the complaint filed this week in federal court in Arizona. He went down when agents assigned to the Southwest Border Corruption Task Force spotted him at the fence and continued to track him. He was later arrested with nearly 147 pounds of marijuana found in three black duffel bags in his Border Patrol vehicle. He is charged with possession with intent to distribute marijuana and carrying a firearm ? his service weapons ? while committing the crime.
In Orlando, Florida, an Orlando police officer was arrested last Monday on charges he had sex with a 22-year-old prostitute while she was handcuffed in a police substation. The young woman was in a stolen car with her boyfriend and another man when Officer Roderick Johnson pulled them over. Officers found a small amount of marijuana in the car. Johnson let the two men go, but detained the young woman while making flirtatious remarks. Johnson then had sex with her and gave her $40. The woman said she was not coerced into sex or raped, but feared facing additional charges of pot possession and driving on a suspended license. She went to police days later, fearing she had contracted a sexually transmitted disease. Johnson now faces two counts of sexual battery and has been released on a $10,500 bail bond.
In Nassau Bay, Texas, a former Nassau Bay police officer was arrested Monday on charges she stole money and tampered with drug evidence from the department evidence room. Theresa Relken is charged with stealing $500 from the evidence room and taking pills that were stored there. She went down when the Harris County DA?s Office discovered that prescription pills seized in an ongoing investigation had never been submitted for analysis. The missing pills were traced to Relken. An audit uncovered shortages in the inventory of narcotics that should have been in the evidence room, prosecutors said. Relken was charged Monday with tampering with evidence and theft by a public servant. She faces up to 12 years in prison and a $20,000 fine if convicted on both charges.
In Philadelphia, state prosecutors dropped a number of drug cases last Thursday that involved a recently dismantled and scandal-ridden drug squad. Five members of the squad were transferred out of narcotics. For years, the squad has been the target of numerous federal lawsuits ? many of them settled ? charging that squad members fabricated evidence, planted drugs, stole money, and used excessive force. Federal prosecutors have refused to use squad members as witnesses in drug cases for at least two years. Now, local prosecutors are dropping dozens more criminal cases.
This Week's Corrupt Cops Stories | Cop Block


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

you have to be suspicous of a person who wants to be a cop. I would think its to violate rights and be paid to do it.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 27, 2012)

ROBBINS, ILL. — The police chief of the Chicago suburb of Robbins has been arrested for drunken driving - for the second time in three years.

Authorities in the nearby suburb of Midlothian (mid-LOHTH'-ee-uhn) say Robbins Police Chief Johnny Holmes was pulled over Saturday around 10:30 p.m. after another driver called to report someone driving erratically.

Authorities in the nearby suburb of Midlothian (mid-LOHTH'-ee-uhn) say Robbins Police Chief Johnny Holmes was pulled over Saturday around 10:30 p.m. after another driver called to report someone driving erratically.

The police report says Holmes made an improper turn and failed at first to stop when officers turned on their emergency lights and siren.

The report says Holmes had a blood alcohol level of more than twice the legal limit.

After a 2010 DUI arrest - also in Midlothian - Holms was suspended with pay and received a verbal warning from Robbins village officials.

A phone message left for Holmes at the police department wasn't immediately returned.

http://www.bnd.com/2012/12/27/2440464/police-chief-arrested-for-dui.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## LAM (Dec 27, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you have to be suspicous of a person who wants to be a cop. I would think its to violate rights and be paid to do it.



I know more far more bad cops then good.  the police force in the small town in Pa where I grew up was just recently broken up and disbanded because they kept getting into trouble.


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 28, 2012)

What town is that?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2012)

If she hadn't had such a smart mouth, she wouldn't have had her puss and arse searched in the first place.  That's what happens when smart ass bitches pop off to the cops; got just what she needed.


----------



## LAM (Dec 28, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> What town is that?



Malvern, west of Philly by West Chester


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 28, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she hadn't had such a smart mouth, she wouldn't have had her puss and arse searched in the first place.  That's what happens when smart ass bitches pop off to the cops; got just what she needed.



Were the smart assing the coppers? 

Gears, I think you're jokin'.  Are ya?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 28, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Were the smart assing the coppers?
> 
> Gears, I think you're jokin'.  Are ya?



I don't think he is, but if anyone calls him out for being a psychopathic lunatic, he will claim he was joking.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 29, 2012)

GearsMcGilf stay in your AG hole.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

cops are supposed to be better than the riff raff they have to arrest and should be able to keep a cool head. i think my town has some of the best cops anywhere but this thread is a sickening display of the fact that a good uniform can't change an asshole's personality.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

the cavity search thing was going way too fucking far. she should be charged with sexual assault.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 29, 2012)

Sacramento Police Arrest Veteran officer on Suspicion of Sexual Assault
By CopBlock on Sat, 29 Dec 2012 19:33:22 +0000

Submitted via CopBlock.org’s ‘Submit‘ tab.
By Kim Minug
Published: Friday, Dec. 21, 2012

With just a week left on the job until his retirement, Sacramento Police Chief Rick Braziel stood grim-faced Thursday night and recounted the allegations against one of his veteran employees.

So strong is the evidence against Officer Gary Baker, 49, Braziel said, that he had fired Baker earlier that day – the same day Baker’s colleagues arrested him on suspicion of sexually assaulting an elderly woman with a serious speech impairment caused by a stroke.

“It does not shed a trusting light on the Sacramento Police Department,” a somber Braziel said in a hastily called news conference. “Baker is not an accurate representation of the fine men and women of the department.”

Baker, who had been with the department 22 years, is accused of raping and assaulting a now-78-year-old woman in three attacks, beginning in 2010 and ending earlier this month. He faces charges of rape, forcible oral copulation, attempted oral copulation, assault with intent to commit rape and sexual battery, according to court documents.

As of late Thursday, Baker was being held in the Sacramento County Main Jail in lieu of $1 million bail.

The alleged attacks occurred while Baker was off-duty, Braziel said. However, police believe he met the victim through the course of his work patrolling her Meadowview neighborhood.

Braziel said the case began in November 2010, when officers were called to South Manor Drive for a report that a woman, then 76, had been sexually assaulted.

The woman had previously suffered a stroke and, though able to live independently, had suffered significant impairment to her speech. However, she was able to describe her attacker’s appearance to police, and said he was a police or security officer, according to the request for an arrest warrant filed by Sacramento police detectives.

Officers at the scene collected DNA evidence from the victim’s nylons and uploaded the profile into a DNA database, but there were no hits, Braziel said.

Nearly two years later, the victim reported a second attack. Then on Sept. 20, the woman told police her assailant had returned and sexually assaulted her again. In both crimes, the victim – who in some cases had to act out the attack – indicated to police that she had repeatedly told the suspect “no,” according to the warrant affidavit.

The same assailant allegedly returned Dec. 11 and attempted to assault the victim, but fled when she activated an alarm, the affidavit states. At that time, police recommended that the victim’s family install a surveillance camera, and they followed that advice.

On Monday, someone knocked at the victim’s door, but she did not answer. She alerted her son, according to police, who reviewed surveillance footage and thought an image of the attacker might have been captured. A detective reviewed the images Tuesday and immediately recognized the man as Baker, Braziel said.

Baker immediately was put on paid administrative leave, according to police.

Detectives worked with the District Attorney’s Office through the night to obtain a search warrant, Braziel said. On Wednesday, they obtained Baker’s DNA, and through expedited tests, the district attorney’s crime lab matched Baker’s DNA to the sample collected after the first assault, Braziel said.

Police arrested Baker on Thursday. That same day, Braziel took the unusual step of firing the officer. Often, law enforcement officers accused of crimes are kept on administrative leave pending the outcome of their criminal case – or until they quit.

Braziel said Baker had never had any administrative issues and said he had no explanation for the suspect’s alleged actions.

There appears to be no connection between the suspect and the victim, other than the fact the two had apparently come into contact earlier in the day of the first attack.

At that time, Baker was on duty, in uniform, and apparently spoke to the victim in the course of his job, Braziel said. When the assault occurred later, Baker was off-duty and no longer in uniform or driving a marked patrol car.

Crime lab analysts found only one hit with Baker’s DNA – the victim’s sample, Braziel said. However, investigators are reviewing sex assault cases in which no DNA was collected to see if there are any other potential links.

Braziel said he was “very, very angry and very, very disappointed” when he was briefed on the case. He said he and his employees would “work tirelessly” to restore the public’s trust in the department.

Before the news conference, he said, he talked to the victim and her family by speakerphone and updated them on the arrest. He also apologized.

“I’m the leader of this organization. When something happens like this that embarrasses the organization, the buck stops here,” he told reporters. “That’s why I’m here.”

Baker is scheduled to be arraigned Monday.



Sacramento Police Arrest Veteran officer on Suspicion of Sexual Assault is a post from Cop Block - Badges Don't Grant Extra Rights


----------



## Swiper (Feb 16, 2013)

*APD employs GPS dart system to track suspect vehicles*


Austin police officers can now shoot GPS-equipped darts at vehicles while on the chase.
The Austin Police Department debuted a new GPS vehicle tracking system, called StarChase, that allows officers to deploy a device similar to a dart from the front of their cars. The device sticks to the back of the vehicle police are pursuing and helps track the suspect, APD Chief Art Acevedo said.
Acevedo said once the system is deployed and officers back off, the suspect tends to slow down, and there is less of a chance for violence.
As APD pursues suspects who are endangering innocent people, it believes StarChase will enhance the safety of officers and the public, Acevedo said.
APD is the first agency in Texas to use the StarChase system, said Trevor Fischbach, president the company. The system costs $4,900 per car, and replacement rounds cost $250 apiece. A grant from the National Institute of Justice provided the funding for the system, Fischbach said.
A compressed-air launcher mounted on the front of a police car uses a laser to target the suspicious vehicle and deploys the projectile, according to StarChase. The device then begins transmitting real-time GPS information to the police department, Acevedo said.
According to StarChase, ?real-time? updates are every three to five seconds. According to the company, the technique, called Assisted GPS, uses signals from cellular carriers to track the device and is more accurate than traditional GPS.
APD is training its officers and forming policies regarding the system, Acevedo said. He said a police department that is not willing to chase violent criminals is telling criminals they have a safe haven.

?Municipal insurers will hopefully step up as well to help fund it,? Fishbach said.
APD hopes to get more funding to use the system in more areas of the city, Acevedo said. The system will be deployed mostly in areas that have the highest number of pursuits.
According to Sergeant Stephen Fleming, the system is installed on a sufficient number of cars employed strategically throughout the city. The department may re-evaluate the program depending on how well the system is working.
In 2012, the APD was involved in 135 pursuits, Acevedo said.
?This tool will be huge for us,? Acevedo said.
Miriam Stewart said her son was killed by a suspect in a high-speed police chase in June 2012.
?Thank you to APD for initiating the StarChase system,? Stewart said.
Fleming said the StarChase system would go live Thursday evening.
<span style="font-family: Times New Roman">[video=youtube;GRP31Jx2rjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GRP31Jx2rjo[/video]
APD employs GPS dart system to track suspect vehicles | The Daily Texan


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2013)

She deserved every digit those cops shoved in there for being a smartass biatch.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I don't think he is, but if anyone calls him out for being a psychopathic lunatic, he will claim he was joking.




Nope, won't do that either.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 27, 2013)

Texas Cops Actually Indicted for Possible Sexual Assault, Theft Under Guise of a Drug Search

Brian Doherty

Followup on this story from last year that you read about on Reason 24/7. The details from then:

Two Texas women say police subjected them to an illegal and humiliating body cavity search, after they were pulled over for allegedly tossing cigarette butts out of the window of their vehicle while on a road trip to Oklahoma.

Angel Dobbs, 38, and her 24-year-old niece, Ashley, have filed a federal lawsuit against Texas State Troopers and the head of their department, CBS DFW reports

The lawsuit states that State Trooper David Farrell claimed he smelled marijuana coming from the vehicle and called in a female trooper to do a cavity search to see if the women were hiding anything illegal. He allegedly made the call prior to establishing any probable cause or suspicion that the women were involved in illegal activity beyond littering.

Believe it or not, now the cops have actually been indicted just as if they were normal citizens who had done the same thing, as reported by CBS Dallas/Fort Worth:

Angel and Ashley Dobbs say they’re relieved and pleased two state troopers now face criminal charges after this controversial traffic stop caught on dashcam video last July....

It shows trooper Kelly Helleson conducting a body cavity search of both women on an off-ramp of the Bush Turnpike in Irving last July.

Angel’s niece, Ashley Dobbs says, “I feel good about it. Justice is being served.”

As we reported first last Friday, a Dallas County Grand Jury charged Helleson with two counts of sexual assault and two counts of official oppression.

If convicted, she would have to register as a sex offender.

The Department of Public Safety fired Trooper Helleson.

She is appealing.....

The other trooper, David Farrell, who initiated the traffic stop, is charged with theft.

Angel Dobbs says her bottle of prescription pills was stolen during the traffic stop...

DPS says Trooper Farrell remains suspended pending the outcome of an administrative investigation....


----------



## Mipao (Mar 29, 2013)

She'll get a hefty sum for here troubles, settled out of court of course.


----------

